# Programm für ein Backgammon (tavli) Spiel



## Alpfa (8. Jan 2005)

Hallo an alle hier im Spieleprogrammier-Forum, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm für ein Backgammon (tavli) Spiel. Insgesamt sollen drei verschiedene Varianten in einem Spiel vereint werden. Gibt es hier jemanden der erfahrung hat? Oder Adressen oder Links an die man sich wenden kann ??? 

viele grüße , Alpfa


----------



## GastALEX (1. Feb 2005)

Ich weis nicht was du suchts aber hier sind ein paar adresen
http://cgi.di.uoa.gr/~ea99509/tavli.html
http://www.tavli-network.gr/
http://www.tavli-mania.com/
machs gut
ALEX


----------



## Alpfa (15. Feb 2005)

Danke es war eine kleine Hilfe !!!!

Ich möchte gerne dieses Spiel programmieren, hat jemend eine Idee wie ich Anfangen kann ? möchte gerne parallel auch eine Datenbank zum statistik zwecken kombinieren !!!!!!!!!

wäre für jede hilfe dankbar!!!!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Feb 2005)

Überleg dir zuerst, was du für Klassen brauchst, was du für Funktionen in dem Spiel haben willst etc. und dann musst du die Klassen halt programmieren 

Guck mal hier, da wird auch in einem Tutorial ein kleines Programm programmiert: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11941


----------

